# Crossing my fingers, and hoping for the best



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Daisy is going to visit Mousse today. She doesn't know it yet tho---lol. 
super excited, and crossing my fingers on my right hand for a doe kid, and on my left hand, i'm crossing my fingers for a buck and doeling from Camanna! it's not definitely happening, but it's a definite 85% maybe! 
So hopefully, very much so hopefully....Goatie-wishes-will-come-true-for-your's-truly this year! 
super excited! :drool: :clap: :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was super excited when I brought home a Camanna buckling last week - so I know exactly how you feel!!!!

Good luck with Mr. Mousse!!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

You did? so cool! Who's he out of?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Camanna FD Blue Rascal and Mountain Quest AE Molassas - Molassas was sold to a girl bred and so the kid carries the Camanna herd name.... He is to die for (maybe I am a bit biased - hehe)

http://www.sunsetlakeranch.net/nigerianbucks.htm at the bottom - I don't have a "set up" pic yet, but I do have some from when he was younger of him standing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh ...that's cool..  ..congrats.... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

wow---he is an awesome little dude! :drool: gotta love that expression and the beautiful blue eyes. 
If you ever want to sell him, let me know!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Put it all in the lords hands. He will give you what you really need weather you think so or not. ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hahaha - yah - he aint going anywhere for a while  However, I am going to be selling Blue and probobly Harley also after breeding this year!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Yay, March 18 babies! woot woot! 
She's home, happy, and hopefully bred. 
crossing my fingers for that elusive doeling. 
:clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats great Talitha! I hope she settles. If Angel ever comes into full heat, we'll be getting babies around the same time :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! That's great!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

that is so awesome liz! :clap: cant wait to see her babies! this her first time right?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually, no...this would be Angels 3rd freshening.


Talitha, won't this be Daisy's 2nd freshening with you?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

yes---she didn't catch last october and i didn't have a buck for her.


----------

